# New gun



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

So for the past 3 weeks I have been trying to decide which .40 to buy. Well I made up my mind I bought a XD .40 last night. Went to the range tonight and put 150 rounds through it and I have got to say I LOVE it. :mrgreen: This is the first .40 that I have bought and fired. I also have a XD9sc that I really like as well but I think the .40 is my new Favorite. 

Now I am going to have to get a XD .45 as well, but it will have to wait till I get the funds built back up for it. :smt022


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Good choice, XDs are great weapons


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

caseyj said:


> So for the past 3 weeks I have been trying to decide which .40 to buy. Well I made up my mind I bought a XD .40 last night. Went to the range tonight and put 150 rounds through it and I have got to say I LOVE it. :mrgreen: This is the first .40 that I have bought and fired. I also have a XD9sc that I really like as well but I think the .40 is my new Favorite.
> 
> Now I am going to have to get a XD .45 as well, but it will have to wait till I get the funds built back up for it. :smt022


casej, sent you a PM.


----------

